# 2012 ECO How to remove Driver door panel?



## bobz5us (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi, 
Any videos / screen shots on how to remove driver door panel?

Car was stolen last Jan and then recovered. Door speaker has been intermittent since then.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Youtube has several video's on this. I believe there's one or two screws in the handle and one possibly behind the interior door pull. I've done it, and I don't remember it being that hard. 

Unlike older GM cars, this door panel is nearly all rigid molded plastic. It's firmly attached, once you get the screws out, you have to work the push pins. Get something flat, like a plastic feeler gauge, to push between the door and the panel. Go all the way around. The feeler gauge will stop when you get to a push pin. 



Good Luck.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Remove the screws (door handle, door pull, and behind the interior mirror cover, IIRC), pop out the push-in fasteners, and the panel lifts out. Don't forget to disconnect the electrical connectors.

I had to replace the window regulator a few months ago. It's not a big problem.

Here's the Haynes page. It worked for me.


----------

